# New here! HI!



## RachaelMich (Apr 28, 2019)

Marriage is hard for me (and many others apparently!) That's why I am here. Need a little support, a little humor and perhaps some perspective. Always looking for high-quality friendships and like minds. 

Please feel free to say hi or PM. I am a very friendly person.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Welcome to TAM!!!! This is a great forum with lots of very supportive people here. If you've got an issue, post about it and plenty of people will try to help.


----------

